# Н.Малыгин Детская сюита "Золотой ключик"



## Vlad81 (20 Фев 2014)

Коллеги! Ищу ноты Детской сюиты "Золотой ключик" Н.Малыгина. Если есть, пришлите пожалуйста, на [email protected]


----------



## Vlad81 (23 Фев 2014)

Может, есть у кого эти ноты? Просто не видели это сообщение...


----------



## Кконстантин (24 Фев 2014)

Вопрос -- в каком сборнике опубликована эта сюита?


----------



## Vlad81 (25 Фев 2014)

В каком сборнике- не знаю, но ноты такие есть. Коллега была недавно в Костроме- там мальчик играл пьесу из этой сюиты. Она теоретик, но ей тоже очень понравилась эта музыка. Вот и ищем теперь. Существует запись в интернете этой музыки, можно послушать.


----------



## aaleshkoff (30 Авг 2017)

Уважаемые форумчане! Если у кого-нибудь есть ноты сюиты, пожалуйста, поделитесь. Буду очень благодарен! 
мой e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## VikVlDem (30 Авг 2017)

aaleshkoff писал:


> Уважаемые форумчане! Если у кого-нибудь есть ноты сюиты, пожалуйста, поделитесь. Буду очень благодарен!
> мой e-mail: [email protected]


Смотрите почту.


----------



## aaleshkoff (30 Авг 2017)

VikVlDem писал:


> Смотрите почту.


Огромное спасибо Вам!


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Авг 2017)

*   Н.МАЛЫГИН  Концертные пьесы  и обработки для баяна вып.3*

   Публикация для тех,кто по каким-либо причинам не смог скачать в соц.сети и одновременно вес данного сборника я уменьшил с 69.5Mb  до 11.8 Mb
Содержание сборника можно просмотреть увелич.изображение, кликнув один раз по скриншоту  и закрыть(выйти) тоже в один клик.
С уважением  к  поклонникам творчества *Н.Малыгина*  - Kosthenko/


----------



## aaleshkoff (31 Авг 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> *   Н.МАЛЫГИН  Концертные пьесы  и обработки для баяна вып.3*
> 
> Публикация для тех,кто по каким-либо причинам не смог скачать в соц.сети и одновременно вес данного сборника я уменьшил с 69.5Mb  до 11.8 Mb
> Содержание сборника можно просмотреть увелич.изображение, кликнув один раз по скриншоту  и закрыть(выйти) тоже в один клик.
> С уважением до   поклонников творчества *Н.Малыгина*  - Kosthenko/


Большое спасибо за сборник и отзывчивость!


----------

